# How do find organized century rides?



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

Is there a single site or location to look for century rides? 

I am interested in doing some, but not sure where to look.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

There's no single site that lists them. Each club or group that puts them on generally creates their own sites. There are certain "series" of centuries that combined their info.

The best way to locate the is to find a local riding club and ask members which rides them do. Also your local bike shop should be able to point you towards local events. If you're not able to find any, use google to search for events near you.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

If you live on the west coast, there's this site:

http://www.bbcnet.com/RideCalendar/default.aspx

Or you could go to RBR's regional forum for your area and ask.


----------



## Nose2Tail (Jan 6, 2011)

That was a very helpful link to West Coast rides. Thanks!


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

Plus you should join RUSA http://www.rusa.org and you'll have plenty of organized rides to do.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

If you live in Indiana there's www.BRinIN.org


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

If you go on Active.com to register for a century, you'll be emailed notices of future events in your area.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

www.santafecentury.com is a good one. I do it every year, but probably won't be able to this year.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

G O O G L E


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Mootsie said:


> G O O G L E


Well, SOMEone had to say it...


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> Well, SOMEone had to say it...


Amen brother.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

USA Cycling has lists of registered clubs. Follow the links for the ones in your area with websites. They will list the rides they organize, and many have calendars of other events in the area.

http://www.usacycling.org/clubs/


----------



## miguel_angel (Dec 12, 2011)

tackle google with diferent keywords: endurance rides, long distance, randonneurs...


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

This one's well attended, enjoy a week cycling across Iowa: RAGBRAI

Here's a plug for the Old Dominion : Bike Virginia


----------

